
World's most advanced planetarium show is like Google Earth for the universe - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90453808/this-amazing-new-planetarium-show-is-like-google-earth-for-the-universe
======
apotatopot
Don't forget about trusty ol' Space Engine. I've lost countless hours in that
sucker.

[http://spaceengine.org/](http://spaceengine.org/)

